# BT Strike....60 Suzuki or F70 Yamaha



## Ant_Legal_Hookers (Aug 16, 2015)

I was always a Yami guy too...until the past three years... All Suzuki now. I compared the weight, dealer network in my area, part availability, all of the "major" manufacturer are close in comparisons, and all are reliable... 115on my one, and a 30 on another... Love 'em!


----------



## Indy (Aug 21, 2015)

Go with the Suzuki. Keep that boat nice and clean so I can buy it in a couple of years. Coy


----------



## Captandy (Mar 5, 2013)

Indy said:


> Go with the Suzuki. Keep that boat nice and clean so I can buy it in a couple of years. Coy


you are a funny man!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I know you didn't mention this but have you thought about the merc? Almost as light as the zuk but a little more top end.


----------



## Captandy (Mar 5, 2013)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I know you didn't mention this but have you thought about the merc? Almost as light as the zuk but a little more top end.


It's heavier than the Yamaha by almost 10lbs. Wasn't on my radar.


----------



## lowcountry88 (Sep 21, 2015)

I dont have many four strokes to compare to, but i have zero complaints with my '15 zuki 60. Seems to have fairly good torque and is super quiet.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

lowcountry88 said:


> I dont have many four strokes to compare to, but i have zero complaints with my '15 zuki 60. Seems to have fairly good torque and is super quiet.


Had a strike with an F70 on it. That motor was the best part of the boat. Had plenty of power to help it hop up and lots of toque. My buddies had the Merc 60 on it and it felt the same in terms of low end power but didn't have the top end. Think i was about 37 or 38 if I remember correctly. 

Didn't test one with a Suzuki but did with the Etec 60, all I can say is don't waste your time.


----------



## Captandy (Mar 5, 2013)

Barbs_deep said:


> Had a strike with an F70 on it. That motor was the best part of the boat. Had plenty of power to help it hop up and lots of toque. My buddies had the Merc 60 on it and it felt the same in terms of low end power but didn't have the top end. Think i was about 37 or 38 if I remember correctly.
> 
> Didn't test one with a Suzuki but did with the Etec 60, all I can say is don't waste your time.



Definitely not going to have and etec. I'm guessing the Zuke will be close to the yammie but weigh less which is exactly what I am looking for.


----------



## game on (Mar 12, 2016)

Let me help you out. Here is Suzuki Honda Merc & Yamaha 60hp engines in a side by side comparison for you to review. Also at the bottom is the advantages Suzuki has over the other motors. I've always been a Yamaha guy but heard great things about the Suzuki motors. Hope this helps...


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Merc in that Power range- real close between all.. I would go with displacement.


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

I am currently struggling with the exact same question. The Strike is my next skiff...just having a hard time deciding between these 2 motors.

I had an f60 yammi on a 2011 Ranger Banshee Extreme. After several props I ended up with a 3 blade, 10 pitch Power Tech that was 11" in diameter. The holeshot was still poor. Top end was also dissapointing (29-31 mph @ 6300 rpm). I was able to sell the f60 to a guy for decent money and I upgraded to the F70. Holeshot was better but top end improvement was minimal (33 mph with a Baumann 3 blade, 13 pitch, 13.75" dia @ 6300 rpm). Also ran a Baumann 4 blade, 11 pitch, 13" diameter prop that had great holeshot but only 29 mph (6300 rpm). In my opinion the f60 was just a slug and the F70 was definitely a stronger motor....just hoped the top end would have been better. But, I learned fast that everything is a tradeoff with the small hp engines and these little skiffs.

So moving forward, I am looking to reduce draft and pick up some speed. The hull design and weight of the Strike compared to the Banshee should help that. I am also leaning towards the Suzuki 60 for the lighter weight. 

I have run a 2013 Strike with an Etec 60 (4 blade, SS prop) and was not real impressed with holeshot OR top end....so I have ruled that motor out. 

Would love to hear some real world numbers from someone that has a Strike with the Zuke 60. Anyone know the biggest wheel you can turn with the Suzuki 60? The larger diameter props on the F70 seemed to help...but I'm not sure if that is an option on the Suzuki.

Thanks! Good luck with the new skiff. Let us know what you end up with and how it performs.


----------



## game on (Mar 12, 2016)

Blackdog317 said:


> I am currently struggling with the exact same question. The Strike is my next skiff...just having a hard time deciding between these 2 motors.
> 
> I had an f60 yammi on a 2011 Ranger Banshee Extreme. After several props I ended up with a 3 blade, 10 pitch Power Tech that was 11" in diameter. The holeshot was still poor. Top end was also dissapointing (29-31 mph @ 6300 rpm). I was able to sell the f60 to a guy for decent money and I upgraded to the F70. Holeshot was better but top end improvement was minimal (33 mph with a Baumann 3 blade, 13 pitch, 13.75" dia @ 6300 rpm). Also ran a Baumann 4 blade, 11 pitch, 13" diameter prop that had great holeshot but only 29 mph (6300 rpm). In my opinion the f60 was just a slug and the F70 was definitely a stronger motor....just hoped the top end would have been better. But, I learned fast that everything is a tradeoff with the small hp engines and these little skiffs.
> 
> ...


If you look at the chart I posted above the gear ratio on the zuk seems to be the best of all of them for swinging a big prop


----------



## Captandy (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you guys for all the help. Keep it coming....


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

I just repowered my 18 osprey with a Suzuki 60 last year. After working with jack foreman at crossroads propellers on the correct prop, I am loving it. It was also my first choice because of weight and after talking with others who owned one it was highly rated. My hole shot is incredible, and wot is 34-35. Just a little advice, do not go with the Bigfoot model of Suzuki. I know two people who are continually shearing lower end bolts


----------



## Captandy (Mar 5, 2013)

Pudldux said:


> I just repowered my 18 osprey with a Suzuki 60 last year. After working with jack foreman at crossroads propellers on the correct prop, I am loving it. It was also my first choice because of weight and after talking with others who owned one it was highly rated. My hole shot is incredible, and wot is 34-35. Just a little advice, do not go with the Bigfoot model of Suzuki. I know two people who are continually shearing lower end bolts


Thank you for the advice. Those numbers sound very good to me. No big foot model for me Thanks.


----------



## Two Hooks (Nov 18, 2014)

I have a Strike with the f70 and have been happy with the power option. Draft has also not really been an issue, but I also take out unnecessary gear (trolling motor and batteries) when doing shallow fly or sight fishing trips. My top end is about 35 with 2 people and gear so far.


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

Two Hooks said:


> I have a Strike with the f70 and have been happy with the power option. Draft has also not really been an issue, but I also take out unnecessary gear (trolling motor and batteries) when doing shallow fly or sight fishing trips. My top end is about 35 with 2 people and gear so far.





Two Hooks said:


> I have a Strike with the f70 and have been happy with the power option. Draft has also not really been an issue, but I also take out unnecessary gear (trolling motor and batteries) when doing shallow fly or sight fishing trips. My top end is about 35 with 2 people and gear so far.



Is that with a 3 blade or 4 blade prop? Thx.


----------



## Captandy (Mar 5, 2013)

Two Hooks said:


> I have a Strike with the f70 and have been happy with the power option. Draft has also not really been an issue, but I also take out unnecessary gear (trolling motor and batteries) when doing shallow fly or sight fishing trips. My top end is about 35 with 2 people and gear so far.


Where are you located?


----------



## Two Hooks (Nov 18, 2014)

That's with a 3 blade prop Blackdog317. I have not really messed with different props yet.

I am located in Charleston SC Captandy.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Two Hooks said:


> That's with a 3 blade prop Blackdog317. I have not really messed with different props yet.
> 
> I am located in Charleston SC Captandy.


I have the 60 Suzuki on my 18 waterman, and prefer it over the f70 which my buddy has on his 18 pro. The hole shot is awesome with the Suzuki.


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

grovesnatcher said:


> I have the 60 Suzuki on my 18 waterman, and prefer it over the f70 which my buddy has on his 18 pro. The hole shot is awesome with the Suzuki.


Very interesting Groves. Are ya'll running similar props? Anything dramatically different with the set-up? How does the top-end compare on those two skiffs? Thanks for the info.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Blackdog317 said:


> Very interesting Groves. Are ya'll running similar props? Anything dramatically different with the set-up? How does the top-end compare on those two skiffs? Thanks for the info.


He has a 3 blade and a jack plate, I have a 4 blade, no jack plate. I can see 34-38 top end, his is 36-40 top end, depends on load. I'm sure when you dial in the 70 it's a awesome motor. Suzuki is probably the most quite motor I've ever heard. Both are great on fuel 7-10mpg


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

Here's your best option don't buy a BT strike..... in that price range I'd be going EC fury or lostmen all day. 34k


----------



## Captandy (Mar 5, 2013)

sickz284u said:


> Here's your best option don't buy a BT strike..... in that price range I'd be going EC fury or lostmen all day. 34k


Well when buy a boat you can purchase whatever makes you happy.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

This may be off the subject!
But, until Monday, I had a "billet proof" f 70, with 71 easy hrs on it!
Short story, during a lake trip, it was hard to start, and when it did, a valve was knocking!
It was 1 year old, and still had a full 5 yr warranty!
Took it to dealer, said it would b 2 weeks before they could look at it!
I ended up selling it back to them, and got out of the boat buisness!


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

jonterr said:


> This may be off the subject!
> But, until Monday, I had a "billet proof" f 70, with 71 easy hrs on it!
> Short story, during a lake trip, it was hard to start, and when it did, a valve was knocking!
> It was 1 year old, and still had a full 5 yr warranty!
> ...


Btw
I did keep the 4 blade power tech prop!
Have no use for it


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

Captandy,

Have you talked to Liz at BT about the Suzuki 60? She might be able to put you in contact with someone running that motor on a Strike. She has been very helpful with some of the questions that I have had. She was able to put me in contact with a couple Strike owners in Texas that were willing to give me some feedback. Both offered to take me out in their skiffs too. Might be worth a phone call or email to her.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Zuk! BTW there is a reason the Merc/Yam engines share so many specifications... hint hint...

I have a 140 Suzuki and would never turn back. Everyone who has been on my boat have come away impressed with the engine.

Best of luck on your search.


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

I clearly have a bias with the F70, as that is what is on my skiff, but honestly, you can't go wrong with either outboard! The new Zuke 60's are very nice! You may just want to narrow it down to best price/warranty since either will be brand new... But, I would give the leg up with the F70!


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Which mechanic is closer to your house the Zuk or Yamaha? Which one do you feel more comfortable with? Those would be the deciding factors for me.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Tail chaser has a valid point if it comes down to the wire I'd go with the closest dealer around. I prefer my yammies all day! In the end it is preference I have heard nothing but good things about the zukes so i don't think you'll go wrong either way!


----------



## Captandy (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm going to go with the Zuke. I bleed Yamaha but want to save the weight and don't think I'm giving up much If anything other than keeping cash in my wallet. Biggest thing for me is the weight as I want to keep the boat as light as possible. I have a mechanic that will do either engine service so that is simple.


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

Captandy said:


> I'm going to go with the Zuke. I bleed Yamaha but want to save the weight and don't think I'm giving up much If anything other than keeping cash in my wallet. Biggest thing for me is the weight as I want to keep the boat as light as possible. I have a mechanic that will do either engine service so that is simple.


I hope that works out for you. I plan on going with the Zuke as well. Keep us posted on how the build goes and how the boat performs for you. Congrats on the new ride!


----------

